# Saint-Saens' Piano Concerto 2 Suggestions



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

I've been eyeing this concerto for a while now and have decided it'll be my next purchase. Any thoughts?:tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Buy this recording. You can preview whole thing if you like before buying, with this video :tiphat:


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Buy this recording. You can preview whole thing if you like before buying, with this video :tiphat:


 Exactly the recording I had been listening to this whole time! Unless someone can convince me otherwise, I'll settle for this one. A thousand thanks anyway Huilunsoittaya!:lol:


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Love

Stephen Hough
CBSO
Conducted by Sakari Oramo

On the album 
Saint Saens
The Complete Works for Piano & Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Love :
Jean-Philippe Collard (piano) Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn and Pascal Rogé, Charles Dutoit.
In that order.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Try Jean-Yves Thibaudet, Charles Dutoit, and L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I favor Cecile Licad, Andre Previn and the LPO (recorded in 1980's)


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

Alright so the Stephen Hough recording was hailed everywhere. So i figure you can not go wrong there. As a special you get all the Saint-Saëns piano concerti which are all outstanding especially 1,2 and 5. Also try Africa, a fantasy for piano with orchestra. 

I have the Anna Malikova recording which is rather german sounding (fitting for Saint-Saëns? Rather not i guess) but her graceful style and perfect control of every note is astonishing. Everything seems effortless. Also she is the only one who accomplishes, together with the orchestra the perfect climax in the first movement of the second piano concerto. Sorry for using the word but it is orgasmic indeed. 

For the french touch go for Pascal Roge.


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

If you don't mind historical recordings then The Gilels/Cluytens on Testament is outstanding. It is couple with an equally good Rach 3


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

A very worthwhile recent recording:


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm very happy with my Pascal Roge set, and this concerto - probably the best-known of the five - is wonderful in his hands!


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Anankasmo said:


> Alright so the Stephen Hough recording was hailed everywhere. So i figure you can not go wrong there. As a special you get all the Saint-Saëns piano concerti which are all outstanding especially 1,2 and 5. Also try Africa, a fantasy for piano with orchestra.
> 
> I have the Anna Malikova recording which is rather german sounding (fitting for Saint-Saëns? Rather not i guess) but her graceful style and perfect control of every note is astonishing. Everything seems effortless. Also she is the only one who accomplishes, together with the orchestra the perfect climax in the first movement of the second piano concerto. Sorry for using the word but it is orgasmic indeed.
> 
> For the french touch go for Pascal Roge.


Yep, Hough is fantastic. I saw his performance of the fifth concerto and he has always been my favorite Saint Saens interpreter since.


----------

